# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  sin trampa ni cartón

## Jesús_

Me preguntaba el origen de esta frase: "Sin trampa ni cartón".
La primera parte, "Sin trampa", está claro, sin engaño.
Pero no veo tan claramente a qué puede hacer referencia la expresión "sin cartón".
¿Alguien conoce cómo se ha originado esta frase hecha? ¿A qué hacía referencia "el cartón"?
Un saludo.
--
Jesús

----------


## reignerok

¿Tal vez algún doble fondo? La verdad es que es algo curioso.

Un saludo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Creo que puede hacer referencia a que antiguamente todo lo falso estaba realizado con cartón. Me refiero de cara a actuaciones teatrales, decorados, etc... Incluso los elementos como rocas y otra decoración se sigue haciendo con derivados del papel. 

Igual van por ahí los tiros.

Un abrazo

----------


## Jesús_

Gracias, Reignerok, Marco Antonio.
No se me había ocurrido tu explicación, Marco Antonio,
me parece muy convincente.
Muchas gracias.
(A los y las que habéis estado pensando, pero no habéis respondido, gracias igualmente).
Un saludo.
--
Jesús

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues fíjate que yo creo que no tiene que ver con la magia, si no con la caza.
 Las antiguas trampas de buhoneros, a las que les ponían papel por encima y cubrían con hojas para que los animales cayeran...(pequeñitos, no trampas de elefantes ni nada de eso)

----------


## Jesús_

Vaya Eidan!
qué interesante...
Tengo por casa un libro que explica el significado histórico de muchos proverbios y frases hechas, tipo "que no te la den con queso", o "estar a la luna de Valencia", etc.,  pero ésta precísamente no está,
y me gusta conocer el significado de la parafernalia i fraseologia del ilusionismo. (Al respecto, el hilo sobre el origen de la varita mágica, en el foro de historia, me pareció muy interesante, gracias a todos los que lo construyeron).
Gracias, compañero.
--
Jesús

----------

